# My Computer Can't Find My Kindle



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so mad      When I plug my USB cord into the computer and attach little Emerson, he doesn't show up.  I can find him on three other computers in the house, just not mine - grrrrr.

Does anyone know of a setting that I may need to change?  I am running Windows XP Pro (like all the other computers) and am going crazy trying to figure out what is wrong.  I do get the message that new hardware is found, but that's it.  I always download using Whispernet so I guess its not that big of a deal, but I want to be able to back up my books and maybe add some music (just to say I did).  Also, I wanted to try out a new screensaver.... ah, me.....

Any help would be most appreciated - and yes, you can call me a nontechy silly stupid-head if it is some super easy fix


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have more than 1 USB port?  It's possible the port is bad.  If you have a second port you could try it in that one.

Ann


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've tried them all.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you have any other USB gadgets you can test the port with... sounds like a bad port to me.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

My iPhone and shuffle work just fine, but it also doesn't acknowledge my camera - weird.  Thanks, I guess I need to mess around with the ports themselves a little more....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

...you know, I've always wanted a Clapper....


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

vg said:


> ...you know, I've always wanted a Clapper....


*stands and applauds*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing I can think is that there's not enough power to read the device, it may draw more than the ipod or shuffle.  Is it a laptop you're using?  If you're on battery, try plugging it in.

Ann
(ignoring BJ's left field post. . . .I've got hats now, BJ. . .I'll be watching you)


----------



## Delby (Nov 29, 2008)

I've gotten that problem with my camera back when I used Xp and have gotten in once or twice on my kindle with vista..  

A computer restart is what has always worked for me............


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

giggles for BJ's post.....  


I'm on a desktop, but will try shutting down everything I have open and try the restart - thanks


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

I have an iMac (OS 10.5.5  Intel Core 2 Duo) and plug my Kindle and my digital camera into a 4 port expander (powered) and they work just fine.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I sort of have the same problem.  When I plug my K into the usb port I can see the K as a new drive but the sd card does not show as a second drive.  Any help?  I have some books moved to the sd card and I want to move some music but can't without seeing the sd card.  Of course, in the content manager music doesn't show.

John


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

vg said:


> I am so mad  When I plug my USB cord into the computer and attach little Emerson, he doesn't show up. I can find him on three other computers in the house, just not mine - grrrrr.
> 
> Does anyone know of a setting that I may need to change? I am running Windows XP Pro (like all the other computers) and am going crazy trying to figure out what is wrong. I do get the message that new hardware is found, but that's it. I always download using Whispernet so I guess its not that big of a deal, but I want to be able to back up my books and maybe add some music (just to say I did). Also, I wanted to try out a new screensaver.... ah, me.....
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated - and yes, you can call me a nontechy silly stupid-head if it is some super easy fix


If your PC has never recognized Emerson then I may know the problem and how to solve it. It can take some explaining so I'll email it to you if that's OK.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Send me an email and I'll reply with the instructions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I sort of have the same problem. When I plug my K into the usb port I can see the K as a new drive but the sd card does not show as a second drive. Any help? I have some books moved to the sd card and I want to move some music but can't without seeing the sd card. Of course, in the content manager music doesn't show.
> 
> John


Can you see the SD card in the content manager? And have you tried a different card?

Betsy


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy - I can see the sd card in the content manager and have transferred a few books to the card.  My only problem is that when I connect to my pc the kindle shows as a drive but the sd card does not.  Don't believe it would be any better if I used another sd card.

John


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

I think that if you changed "Emerson's" name to Rufus - he might show up ( he he )


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

*revisits thread out of boredom*

[quote author=AnnVonMod](ignoring BJ's left field post. . . .I've got hats now, BJ. . .I'll be watching you)[/quote]

Sorry, I guess it was kind of an obscure reference. Back in the Seventies, there were products such as keychains, TV remotes, and other easily-misplaced items that would emit a beep to help you find them if you clapped.

Still left field?


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

BJ -  I understood your reference to the Clapper.  omg - does that make be a relic?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> Betsy - I can see the sd card in the content manager and have transferred a few books to the card. My only problem is that when I connect to my pc the kindle shows as a drive but the sd card does not. Don't believe it would be any better if I used another sd card.


Do you have an external card reader, or one in your PC? Then you can transfer your files directly to the SD card, and put it back into the Kindle.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Nope, we had Dell build this computer and I have just a little above the basics.  My husband's computer, on the other hand, could probably direct traffic while composing sonatas...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

vg said:


> BJ - I understood your reference to the Clapper. omg - does that make be a relic?


Not on this board, thankfully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jheydt said:


> I sort of have the same problem. When I plug my K into the usb port I can see the K as a new drive but the sd card does not show as a second drive. Any help? I have some books moved to the sd card and I want to move some music but can't without seeing the sd card. Of course, in the content manager music doesn't show.
> 
> John


John,

sorry, I've gotten behind on my Kindleboarding--have you gotten the SD card to show up?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I wonder if the SD card not showing up is related to some setting in the computer that might limit the number of drives it will recognise?

I plug my Kindle into a USB hub and everything works fine.  I use Vista and an AMD processor.


----------



## lbwmson (Dec 26, 2008)

I am having the same problem connecting my Kindle to a USB port on my computer.  I have tried all the USB ports, and I get the message that there has been a malfunction.  One time only it said that it had found a Kindle, but then the malfunction statement immediately came on.


----------



## lbwmson (Dec 26, 2008)

I just figured out that I have to connect the Kindle directly to my computer.  So it's working now.


----------



## holmes4 (Dec 26, 2008)

I've been through this with many devices.

1. If Windows says that a USB device has malfunctioned, a reboot of Windows will usually resolve that.
2. If you connect the Kindle and you hear the "USB connecting" sound, but one or both of the drives do not appear, do this (these instructions are for Windows - I can't help Mac users):
- Open My Computer and see if the Kindle drive(s) appear there.  If they do, then double-click on the appropriate drive
- If that doesn't work, right click on My Computer and select Manage or Administrative Tools. The Computer Manager (that's what Vista calls it) will come up.  In the left column click on Storage > Disk Management.
- In the right pane you should see all the disk-type devices that Windows recognizes.  Scroll down to see if the missing drive is there.  What you may discover is that it shows the drive with a drive letter, but that drive letter is not visible in My Computer.  Right-click on the drive in the right pane and select "Change Drive Letter and Paths".  Click Change and change the drive letter to an available one higher in the alphabet.  Click OK, OK.  The drive should now be visible.

What I find happens is that Windows has seen some other drive, possibly USB or a network drive, mapped to the same letter in the past and that "hides" the new drive.

I'm glad to hear it's working for you now - if you connected to a USB hub, the hub may be broken.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Holmes, for this very helpful summary! Good info here....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

lbwmson said:


> I just figured out that I have to connect the Kindle directly to my computer. So it's working now.


Some people have found that connecting through a hub doesn't work for them, sounds like you're one. Glad you got it working!

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Woohoo!  My computer has now found my Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VG--

what did you do different?

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

tecwriter has been working with me to make sure everything was working correctly, and I also followed Holmes4 advice to look for the Kindle - found it as an F drive and changed it to K (for Kindle).  Now it shows up!  I still have the mystery G drive showing too, but I don't care, I can see my Kindle!  Happy, happy day.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have an SD card in the Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

nope - I had taken it out and haven't put it back in yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a card reader in the computer?  or maybe it's showing the slot for the Kindle's card reader....I haven't tested with no card in the slot, but my SD card in the kindle shows up as a separate drive and it happens to be G.

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

When I have my card in (still haven't put it back in yet, was worried it would drain the battery faster from a post I read somewhere, and I'm nowhere near full on the unit yet) the G drive used to allow me to get to see but not access my Kindle files, and not even see the screen_saver one to delete the custom screens I had on for Christmas.  I'll let you know what happens when I put it back in tomorrow.  Luckily I have the Christmas screens off now...

The whole reason I got the card was to put my extra books on and not have to look at them, but since they show in Content Manager anyway, I probably won't use it until I have to.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy, I experimented and all is working well.  It turns out the G drive is my card.  I downloaded some music to it as a test today, took the card out and the music disappeared.  Put card back in and music is back.  Kindle and G both show on the computer now.  Emerson has requested that I stop taking his back on and off (something about it being to drafty for him).  Anyway, I am so happy and once again it is because of the great people on this board!  I have learned so much and people have definitely gone out of their way to help...

now I'm off to read Outlander....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, thought it might be!  Glad all is well with Emerson!

Hope you're enjoying Outlander, I am!  See you at the Book Klub!

Betsy


----------

